# LouiMon's Betta Journal.



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, All. 

I've always thought keeping a journal would be cool, but any time I tried, I never knew what to say. I just discovered this section and realized that if there's one thing I can't shut up about, it's my fish :3

I had about 3 Bettas when I was a kid and they all died within about 2 months thanks to the Pet Store's advice. I was very put off by them because they seemed so boring, just sitting at the bottom of the tank, refusing to eat and eventually dying, but about ten years later I'm well equipped with information on properly caring for them and I have been blown away with how amazing these gorgeous little fish are. 

About a month and a half ago, I purchased a ten gallon tank, heater, etc. I also purchased a beautiful little Veil Tail and named him Walter 










Since getting Walter, I've spent way more money than I thought I would need to and he's been way more work than expected, but I love the little guy and I plan to start another ten gallon once his tank is cycled and planted.

Right now his tank is pretty bare, with only gravel, a pot and a piece of driftwood,










but I collected a bunch of really smooth rocks and I'm going to buy some plants very soon. Likely Anubias on the driftwood, Java Moss on the rocks that will surround the driftwood and throw in a taller plant like Hornwort, Java Fern, Crypts or Moneywort. 

I ended up doing a fish-in cycle and I'm five and a half weeks in and it's just about done. It has been a ton of work keeping him safe, though and I will definitely do fish-less cycles from now on. 

He's doing great. He's always begging for food, darting around the tank and his colour has deepened quite a bit since I brought him home.

Anyway, I think that's good enough for my first post :3

I'll be posting about Walter, new fish and maybe reviewing some fish related products?... Oh and my cats might make a guest appearance at some point xD

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Walter looks lovely! Cute little diary, keep it up


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Another case of the betta bug. Walter is cool and your tank looks good. A few live plants and it will be terrific.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Walter has finally started building bubble nests! I have a sticky note on the side of his tank with his adoption date and he won't build anywhere else! 










I hate having to do water changes, though, because it destroys his nest 

I feel like a parent ripping the picture his son drew for him off the fridge, ripping it to shreds and throwing it away xD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

If you want, carefully scoop the bubbles into a cup, and then at the end, slowly pour it back in the corner.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been looking for something to put a new tank on and I believe I have found it :3

It's an old TV stand that used to hold a 27 inch tube TV.










It held nearly 200lb (provided by yours truly xD) with no problem so I think it'll work!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys?... I did a bad thing.










I didn't realize how big the stand is. Do you think it'll look alright?


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Every time I go to the pet store, I see a Betta that I love, but I've vowed to never fish-in cycle again so I always have to leave him behind.

I saw the most gorgeous lavender halfmoon with white on the edges of it's fins and it killed me to not take him home. 

So I think I'm going to get this tank cycled and divide it so I'll be able to buy one right away and keep the extra spot open for the next Betta that speaks to me xD


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hahaha! That's a great idea! I should have the same rule and leave a tank cycled and ready for a spontaneous purchase. I can't wait to see what the new tank and its second inhabitant looks like!  I think that the tank will look great on that stand. I prefer to leave a lot of room behind my tank to hide cords and fish food anyways. I loved your description of how you felt about destroying your betta's bubble nest. Will be subscribing to your journal! I


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

It took longer than expected and I used over half a 300ml bottle of Prime, but Walter's nitrites have plummeted to 0. I think Walter deserves a pat on the back.

That son of a fish did it... *prideful tear* :')


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, It's been a while since I posted! I was kind of avoiding this because I started feeling like there wasn't much point in starting another tank, but I found this video and I have been inspired to start a heavily planted tank!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-miKV0EgSY

I purchased the lighting that will be needed and actually got a great deal! $12 for 3 6500K bulbs. I'll need to buy another package to light both tanks, but then I'll have two extras for when I want to start another tank! 

I'm pretty much decided on black sand and I heard that "Black Diamond Blasting Sand" is really good for the price, but I have not been able to find it. I did find this, though and it came in a very dark grey. 

http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-ENVIROBLAST-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4428.aspx

It says
"-Non-silica Product
derived from the mineral ilmenite ore
-A sub-angular product"

But I don't know what any of that means.


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

That tank looks awesome.  I love my planted tanks. It has been really rewarding but watch out for really high light unless you like algae. I use seachem black sand but I've always been afraid to use non-aquarium designated substrates. http://www.amazon.com/Flourite-Black-Sand-15-4-lbs/dp/B0018CLX3C
I also use http://www.amazon.com/CaribSea-Eco-...92&sr=1-1&keywords=planted+aquarium+substrate. Good luck! Can't wait to see your tank.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been adding up everything I'd need to get the planted tank running and while I could afford it, it'd be quite a while before I could get my current tank planted.

So, for now, I think I'm going to pack up the new tank and focus on the current one. Besides, now that I have the proper lighting, all I need for some basic plants is some liquid fertilizer. I've heard that Seachem Flourish is good.

I was pretty desperate to get rid of that white gravel, but under the new lighting it actually looks really great. 

I'm thinking about switching out the driftwood for an ornament like this.










What do I need to do to store the driftwood? I will likely use it when I'm ready for the planted tank.

EDIT... I think this picture might belong to a forum member, but I'm not sure. I just have it saved in my cleverly titled "Finspiration Folder"


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hahah! I have a similar folder but no witty title! 

I usually dry my driftwood out in the sun for a few days and then store it indoors (but not in a bag in case it gets moldy). I love that piece though. You should definitely use it in your next planted tank. 

I don't know if this is taking the theme too far but that picture reminded me of this tank. http://tankscape.blogspot.com/2010/11/my-planted-buddha-betta-tank-peace-and.html


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> Your tank looks great!


Thank you! I've been researching plants and have made a list of ones that will work. I'm hoping to go to Al's later and if they have the ones I'm looking for and they look healthy, I'll probably pick them up.

Walter will be one happy fish


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, the selection was quite poor, but I saw some really healthy looking Wisteria. So, I bought what I thought was one plant, but turned out to be nine little ones.










I bought it because I was sick of my tank looking so boring. I figured that any plant would be better than no plant. Now that it's in the tank, though, I love it! The bright green really looks great and Walter loves swimming through the spaces 

Does anyone have experience with this plant? I've heard that it needs lots of trimming, but I assume I can just cut it on water change day.

Would Seachem Flourish be a good fertilizer?


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Walter seems so much happier! He would always come out and put on a show when I went up to the tank, but other than that, he pretty much just hid.

I've been spying on him, though and he is constantly swimming! He looks amazing against the bright green, too. I can't wait to get him some more plants!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Holy carp! (pun intended xD) I didn't notice until seeing that pic again, but the plant appears to have grown about half an inch! :O

I was aware that it was a fast grower, but I didn't think it'd be that fast xD


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

At this rate, I should have tons to put in my NPT


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I went back to Al's this morning to get some Java Fern, but they all looked like crap. The employee suggested "Willow Hygro". It looks similar and IMO, nicer. I also like that it can simply be planted in substrate.

I also picked up some liquid ferts. I'll watch and see how the plants do on it, but if they start looking looking bad, I'll get some root tabs.

I'll add pics a little later!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

The new plant. I don't know if I like it.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Thats lovely!!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

If you've seen some of my other posts over the last couple weeks, you'd know that I've been having troubles cycling this tank. I've been reading up on "silent cycling", though and I think I'm going to give it a shot.

I'm thinking Java Moss, Ludwigia, Pennywort, Corkscrew Vals and some kind of floater, if I can find one.

Fitting all these will require some rescaping


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow... It's been a while. 

I had a couple discouraging months for fish keeping. Between not being able to get my tank cycled, a bad algae bloom, and a pond snail infestation, I was pretty frustrated and was nearly ready to find Walter a new home.

Everything has settled down now, though. 

The tank finally finished cycling and let me tell you, I do NOT miss daily water changes. The algae cleared out, seemingly on it's own and thanks to these little guys, my snail problem is nearly over.










The tank hasn't changed much, aside from some plant growth and a black background, but I plan to add some more plants now that things are going more smoothly.










I may even start a sorority in my other ten gallon :3


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, it's been a long time since I've posted... Life just got so busy. 

It kinda hurts seeing that picture of Walt's tank looking so good, because it currently looks so awful. I kept up with water changes and everything, but my plants died and the tank was covered in black algae. Aside from that, the tank is relatively healthy, and Walter is still a very healthy fishy. The tank is just ugly.

I started tonight by removing the white gravel that ended up looking horrible and scrubbing the algae off of the driftwood.

I've been gathering some nice rocks from the beach over the summer that I think I'll use after they've been tested and sterilized.

Petsmart is now carrying a coarse black sand by National Geographic so I think I'll try that out. I'm hoping to do my current tank and the new one on one bag, but I don't think it'll be quite enough so I have an idea... I'm thinking about putting a layer of 500ml water bottles at the bottom as filler so I don't need as much sand. They have a little air in them and they will want to float so I think I'll tie them together and put a few rocks on top.


----------

